# Other dimensions besides the warp and webway



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

One of the things I like about 40k's fluff is its open endedness, you could pretty much think up anything you wanted and somehow fit it into the storylines, how about other 'realms' besides the warp. places that have their own threats and storys attached to them that could somehow be 'slotted' in without messing up or contradicting the main 'canon' fluff.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

The webway is in the warp. I see where you are going with this and here are my thoughts. I like to think that while there is only the Warp, the Warp is far far more complex then humanity has come to truly understand. They fear the Warp because the portions of it that they interact with are the portions that are the most hostile and aggressive, the portions that desire to get into our world to feast on souls. If a bold Navigator were to dive down deeper into the Warp away from our universe then they might encounter any variety of beings, hostile nuetral or even friendly. They might even encounter alternate material universes with totally different laws of physics whose interactions with the warp are totally different because they know nothing of the four chaos gods. 

This is all me though, no cannon to back this up.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> The webway is in the warp.


The Webway isn't exactly in the warp, it is in the warp aswell as being apart from it. It is part of both the Warp and the Material Realm.



GabrialSagan said:


> I see where you are going with this and here are my thoughts. I like to think that while there is only the Warp, the Warp is far far more complex then humanity has come to truly understand. They fear the Warp because the portions of it that they interact with are the portions that are the most hostile and aggressive, the portions that desire to get into our world to feast on souls. If a bold Navigator were to dive down deeper into the Warp away from our universe then they might encounter any variety of beings, hostile nuetral or even friendly. They might even encounter alternate material universes with totally different laws of physics whose interactions with the warp are totally different because they know nothing of the four chaos gods.
> 
> This is all me though, no cannon to back this up.


Something along those lines is plausable. After GW officially declared that the Warhammer World was not part of the 40k Galaxy, many have theorised that they are merely seperate dimensions connected by the same warp (and thus the same Chaos Gods). This would explain how the Old Ones were able to reach the Warhammer World - being masters of the Warp and all, and of course at that time the Warp was calm and peaceful, given the rise of Chaos hadn't properly occured.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

GW kinda failed at keeping them seprate though, especially with the 2 daemon codex's. However they did a good job of it in Liber Chaotica, since it can all be dissmissed as the crazed wiritings of a madman.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> GW kinda failed at keeping them seprate though, especially with the 2 daemon codex's.


Well if the Warhammer World and the 40k Galaxy are just seperate dimensions connected by the warp, then the Chaos Gods and Daemons would theoretically have access to both, which explains the overlap of Daemon Characters for one.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, there are other dimensions beyond the warp and the materium(reality). 

There is:

The 'shallow' warp (the area between the warp and reality that the Tau 'bounce' their craft along)

The C'tan have access to other, non-warp, dimensions (which explains why some of their structures are bigger on the inside, or drive you mad to look upon).

Also, the Hadex anomaly spews out extra time from another universe, which causes time to slow down (and somtimes stop) within it.

the webway is in the warp, but it itself is not part of it. It has inbuilt wards to keep the warp out.


----------



## xynoq the wise (Sep 3, 2008)

i think this topic is way to complex for the likes of us mortal non-tzeentch models. leave it to ahriman... he'll figure it out evetually...


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Well if the Warhammer World and the 40k Galaxy are just seperate dimensions connected by the warp, then the Chaos Gods and Daemons would theoretically have access to both, which explains the overlap of Daemon Characters for one.


I'm not so sure. Warhamer Fantasy weaponry generally seems to be much less destructive than WH40K weaponry, yet you still see the occassional fighter or mage tackle a greater daemon that would give a well-equipped space marine squad trouble.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> I'm not so sure. Warhamer Fantasy weaponry generally seems to be much less destructive than WH40K weaponry, yet you still see the occassional fighter or mage tackle a greater daemon that would give a well-equipped space marine squad trouble.


Well the point is that although they are arguably seperate dimensions connected only via the warp, then next to no-one can actually transverse across to each one, especially not humans.

The Old Ones would have had to have managed it, but at that point the warp was calm and thus dimensional travel would have been relatively easy for such beings. In M41 though the warp is extremley turbulent and chaotic, even the Old Ones may not be able to make such a trip now. It would explain however how the Chaos Gods and their Daemons have access to both realms.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Also, chaos has less souls to feed upon in the whf world. Thus, when the warp touches the whf world, the daemons it produces aren't as strong as if they manifested in 40K (because 40K has far more souls and emotions to feed upon).


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> I'm not so sure. Warhamer Fantasy weaponry generally seems to be much less destructive than WH40K weaponry, yet you still see the occassional fighter or mage tackle a greater daemon that would give a well-equipped space marine squad trouble.


true however there are many worlds within the eye of terror that dont really have availability to 40k weaponry. Daemon World depicts most of the world in being pretty medevil kind of like warhammer fantasy world. I theorize that if the warhammer world was part of 40k than it would be a chaos world that was protected to being a everlasting world of death and war in which the chaos gods would feed off of. Kind of like Daemon World except because its protected by the chaos gods from great technology giving either side an advantage and therefore destroying its purpose. It would be interesting to see if Sigmar was a primarch or something too. 

I have always generally thought they were part of each other. Though gamesworkshop has declared them seperate... for the time being. lol. 40k has every race including dwarves, skaven, vampires, and lizardmen if you read enough of the warhammer 40k history and stuff out there.

Back to the warp, I have my own question. What is the eye of terror exactly? From what i guess it is, is its own galaxy with planets, and deep in the center, kind of like a sun i guess theres a break in reality, the actual warp. But whether my knowledge is false or not i do not know. So i hope anyone can elaborate on that.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> It would be interesting to see if Sigmar was a primarch or something too.


*Sigh* not this again. Sigmar was not a Primarch... Fact!



ckcrawford said:


> Back to the warp, I have my own question. What is the eye of terror exactly? From what i guess it is, is its own galaxy with planets, and deep in the center, kind of like a sun i guess theres a break in reality, the actual warp. But whether my knowledge is false or not i do not know. So i hope anyone can elaborate on that.


The Eye of Terror is a permenant Warp Rift created by the Birth-Screams of Slaanesh. It is a place both part of the warp and part of the Material Realm, most if not all of its planets are Daemon Worlds which are also part of both warp and material plane. It is a place where both Daemons and Mortals can inhabit freely.

The Eye of Terror in itself acts as a gateway to the Warp. Just as much as it acts as a gateway to the Material Galaxy. 

Heres an example which may help to elaborate. When Ships enter the Warp they use Warp Drives to temporarily open mini-warp rifts so they can enter the Warp. The Eye of Terror is based on the same principles in that it is a Warp Rift, but extremley bigger and permenant.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

"*Sigh* not this again. Sigmar was not a Primarch... Fact!"

probably not, though it would be possible to make him one of the lost primarchs lost in the eye of terror ending this planet from feeding the chaos gods, almost like what happened to the planet who got destroyed. It pissed off the gods.

This webway thing is interesting. It seems as though it was something relativley easy to make with good technology seeing as the emperor and people where actually working on one... have no idea how they would do that. Is it possible to destroy the destroyed webway in the emperor dungeon? Or at least seal it so the emperor could do something more productive then sitting down on his golden throne and plugging the warp with his butt?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> "*Sigh* not this again. Sigmar was not a Primarch... Fact!"
> 
> probably not, though it would be possible to make him one of the lost primarchs lost in the eye of terror ending this planet from feeding the chaos gods, almost like what happened to the planet who got destroyed. It pissed off the gods.


Sigmar was a man, born to mortal parents. He was no larger or stronger than any other ordinary man and and possessed no extraordinary talents (like the Primarchs).

It would also beg the question of his legion of Astartes, where were they and what happened to them if they were never reunited with their Primarch?

Blessed by the gods? Likely. But a Primarch? Definatly not.

& all thats besides the fact that GW has stated the two (WFB and 40k) are not related.



ckcrawford said:


> This webway thing is interesting. It seems as though it was something relativley easy to make with good technology seeing as the emperor and people where actually working on one... have no idea how they would do that. Is it possible to destroy the destroyed webway in the emperor dungeon? Or at least seal it so the emperor could do something more productive then sitting down on his golden throne and plugging the warp with his butt?


It wasn't relatively easy to make at all, the Emperor himself couldn't replicate the material used by the Old Ones/Eldar to shield the webway, the Emperor was forced to use his own power (and full concentration) via the Golden Throne to protect the human-built section of the Webway whilst his workers penetrated the Eldar Network. 

So going by this, no it is not possible to seal the webway by any means that the Imperium, or indeed the Emperor is aware of. The Emperor is holding it sealed, but only as long as he sits upon the Golden Throne.


----------

